# لدينا فيز لعاملات مغربيات للبيع



## الوافي28 (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني السلام عليكم لدينا فيز لمغربيات لمن يود استقدام مغربيه بمهن خياطة ومصممة ازياء عاملة منزلية لمن يهمه الامر الرجاء الاتصال بالرقم 0598854024


----------

